# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Nếu một mai anh phản bội em

## mycomputer

Chẳng lẽ chỉ vì cảm xúc thay đổi là người ta có thể gạt bỏ toàn bộ những yêu thương đã từng, những lời hứa hẹn thề thốt, những cái nắm tay thật chặt và cái ôm còn vương hơi ấm?


Em không phải là người cố chấp gì, cũng không phải là cô gái cứ khăng khăng điều gì đó là của mình, rồi giữ chặt lấy không buông. Với em, điều gì phải ra đi em sẽ để nó đi mãi, tuyệt đối không giằng co, lôi kéo, tuyệt đối không dùng thủ đoạn để phân tranh.


Nhưng không có nghĩa là em sẽ nhu nhược đứng nhìn anh phản bội lại em như một lẽ tự nhiên. Khi mà tình cảm em mang toàn bộ ra để toàn tâm toàn ý yêu anh mà rốt cục chỉ nhận được sự quay lưng phũ phàng. Khi mà cả quãng thời gian tuổi trẻ của em đào sâu chôn chặt xuống dưới đất, bởi vì yêu anh nên mới chấp nhận hy sinh.


Người ta vẫn cho rằng, sự thay đổi cảm xúc của trái tim là không có lỗi, để rồi cứ phó thác cái trách nhiệm và dồn đổ toàn bộ sai lầm lên một thứ gọi là cảm xúc, cởi trói chạy thoát thân như một kẻ vô trách nhiệm và cạn tình nghĩa.




Khi yêu thương nhau thì thề thốt ngọt ngào, nhưng hết yêu rồi thì có thể quay phắt, gạt tay nhau. Vậy mà nhiều người lại có thể tìm lý do để bao biện việc đó hay sao? Và tại sao cũng lại nhiều người hưởng ứng những lý do kiểu ấy đến vậy?


Chẳng lẽ chỉ vì cảm xúc thay đổi là người ta có thể gạt bỏ toàn bộ những yêu thương đã từng, những lời hứa hẹn thề thốt, những cái nắm tay thật chặt và cái ôm còn vương hơi ấm?


Anh ạ, nếu có thể tìm được lý do duy nhất cho sự phản bội, em cho rằng chính sự giả tạo của lòng người là nguyên nhân quyết định. Khi yêu thương chỉ là lời nói, thoát khỏi đầu lưỡi là chẳng đọng lại gì, khi thời gian ở bên nhau chỉ là sự lừa gạt đối phương và lừa gạt chính mình chứ thực chất chẳng xuất phát từ sâu thẳm trái tim.


Nếu một mai anh phản bội em, đừng bắt em phải đứng nhìn anh mà rơi lệ, cũng đừng bắt em phải níu kéo hay giằng co với bất cứ cô gái nào khác. Đừng cho rằng em sẽ suy sụp, sẽ hẫng hụt, sẽ trống rỗng, sẽ có cảm giác như cả thế giới đổ sập trước mắt mà ngã một cú đau điếng không thể đứng lên.


Em không phải là một cô gái nhu nhược và yếu mềm như thế. Mặc dù yêu anh nhiều đến mức có thể vì sự phản bội ấy mà mất niềm tin vào tình yêu, nhưng không có nghĩa là anh và ai đó được phép chà đạp lên sự tự tôn cuối cùng còn sót lại của em. Anh cứ việc ra đi, em sẽ chẳng níu kéo, nhưng đừng bao giờ quên cách anh ra đi để rồi một ngày nào đó bỗng dưng cảm thấy tội lỗi, lại tìm mọi lý do để biện hộ cho mình.


Nếu một mai anh phản bội em, em sẽ không trốn vào trong một góc để tự dằn vặt và làm tổn thương chính mình. Em sẽ tự đứng dậy rất nhanh và mau chóng coi chuyện yêu đương với anh là tai nạn bất ngờ mà em phải gặp. Có nghĩa là kết quả tất yếu nhưng không thể quay đầu. Vì như thế là cách thức tốt nhất giúp em sống tốt hơn anh.


Nếu một mai anh phản bội em, khi mà đang tâm ôm ấp hình bóng một người khác trong khi vẫn ngọt ngào xớt lớt với em, thì thà cứ dứt luôn lúc ấy chứ đừng coi em như con ngốc mà cố tình lừa gạt cho đến phút cuối cùng.


(Sưu tầm)

----------

